# Help, chocolate source



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

So I put in my notice. Yay! Ive decided to spend more time in volunteer work. My husband owns a business and the income we get from that is plenty. So I thought: As much as I love pastry, wouldn't it be better if I could spend the time helping others? So after much agonizing my hubby and and decided to take the step.

the thing is, I dont want to give up on the business all together. So Im going to take more pastry classes. Im going to teach some. Im going to help out some friends who are chefs from time to time. Also, I already have 3 bookings for cakes.

So Im looking into resources for supplies.

My question for you guys is: Is there any way I can get good chocolate in coins in smaller amounts? I DETEST chopping chocolate. But I want GOOD choc. And I just dont want to start out spending almost 200 dollars.

thanks in advance

eeyore


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

You can get chocolate in small round discs by many of the chocolate companies. I know Belgian Chocolate, French Chocolate, Organic Chocolate, Italian Chocolate, German Chocolate from Chocosphere: Valrhona, Green & Black's, Michel Cluizel, Pralus, Cote d'Or, Cafe-Tasse, Callebaut, Scharffen Berger, Galler, Slitti, Domori, Dolfin Chocolhas probably 6-8 companies chocolate in the form of small discs for sale...check them out...

Robert Noel
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Thank you so much. That web site definately has some possibilities. I prefer felchin, but that is probably just because Im used to it. I didnt see it on that site. 

I was wondering what your favorite chocolate is. For eating but also for doing chocolate work.

Also, your favorite white choc. primarily for tempering and doing decorative work.

Ive actually been using some cheap white hard glaze and it comes out beautifully. It is very white. We just did a chess board out of pastillage and made the white chess pieces with the hard glaze and they look just like ivory. 

But I will want some quality white chocolate to work with too. I just wont need much.

thanks again.

eeyore


----------

